# Fiberglass horn



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

im kiddin on the box of the week thing, but sometimes it feels like it as im always making / installing something....and i dont even run a car audio shop! (allthough, it looks like it with all the equipment I have stacked over here)

so today i got a wild hair and decided I need to try out a horn box for next season. so I cooked one up out of scrap peices and shi ti had laying around, then i fiberglassed the internal woll form for low turbulance thru the bornt.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i wish i had the time to explore shit 

educate me snoopdan without getting tooo technical... what does one get out of a horn (or folded horn) compared to a slot port???

im sure the folded horn is a spl enclosure right?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

There are quite a few different horn types and modes, like front loading, rear loading, spiral, compression loaded, blah blah.... this is going ot be a radiating front loaded horn enclosure. "radiating" is suggested by the vent arrangement. Horn enclosures by definition are designed to be way more effecient than reflex boxes, with the expense of a larger box. When you talk about how much engergy you input into any driver vs. its output, you're talking about its "effeciency". Most speakers are hindered by only making use of %1 of the energy applied with 99% given off as heat to be dispursed by the magnetic assembly. When a subs efficiency is increased through horn loading, more of the electrical input power is transferred out of the driver as sound, and less is given off as just heat. 

Im not a real whiz at making these yet, but I am applying some of the things im good at while fabricating mine. My horn is going to be 10% fiberglass aprature, leaving a thinner compression throat and thereby reducing the dimensions of the horn even smaller. Usually horns are similar to transmission line subs in the way that they fold the internal length of the enclosure to allow for the exit of the exremely large wave size of the lower fequencies we are interested in. Mouth aprature size on my enclosure takes in the account of this long transmission vent, or at least thats the idea. 

Im not using a specific program or real strong set of rules to do this, im just fudging my numbers against some other designs ive seen on the internet and just trying it out for myself. If it works out well, i'll get some more DB per the same amount of power applied, if it doesnt, i'll still not fall below what I was getting before, which is acceptable to me at this point. Im really just screwing around. 

I just noticed that my picures look like im using oak or somthing cheap, which is very far from the truth. That box is made of 3/4" MDF all the away around with a 1/2 gallon of epoxy resin coating the entire interior, then sanded down to remove high points, then as you see in the picture, its ready for its next layer of epoxy as well as the vent throat fiberglass. It started raining outside tonight so I couldnt finish it, epoxy resin indoors is a no-no. 

Maybe every week or so i'll make a new experimental box to try out, and since I have a buddy with a termlab, I can maybe document some of the outcomes. The next box im going to do will be comical to say the least....im going to make a box out of only things I find at walmart off the shelf....or thats the idea at least


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Well I spent all afternoon laying down layers of epoxy resin, too bad my camera died and I cant take pics 

the dowel arrangement with fiberglass over it worked out GREAT, even with just the first layer of resin the structure was rock solid. I do want to admit something, that I did something that I ALWAYS say I wont do, but I did it anyways. I took an existing box, tore half of it apart, and this is what is making the major structure of this enclosure. This is what the box looked like before,










as you can see, ive done away with the slot loading method with the redesign. I really had no specific reason to try this, just figured since I had a few days that I had nothing to do, id get out and work on a box. We'll put this on the meter when im done though....Ive got two subs to try out, my Massive DMX 15, and a MTX 9515....maybe even a Fosgate T2 if i can borrow one from a buddy.....i'll try to mic each sub in this box and see who is the champion. Hopefully it will be my DMX, I own that one.....:lol:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Impractical for normal Car use


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 15 2005, 07:00 PM~4212206
> *Impractical for normal Car use
> *


plz enlighten me as to why a horn is impractical for car use oh all knowing whiteboy


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 15 2005, 06:22 PM~4212375
> *plz enlighten me as to why a horn is impractical for car use oh all knowing whiteboy
> *



x2 :uh: yeah id like to hear this one as well.


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

try using extera ply its like mdf but denser an waterproof 
or u can get mdf up to 2 " thick i know its a lil much but sumtimes


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 15 2005, 06:54 PM~4212609
> *try using extera ply its like mdf but denser an waterproof
> or u can get mdf up to 2 " thick i know its a lil much but sumtimes
> *


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

??


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 15 2005, 07:54 PM~4212609
> *or u can get mdf up to 2 " thick i know its a lil much but sumtimes
> *



you have any idea as to how heavy and how expensive that shit is?? :twak:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

well weight is a good thing and price if ya want it right u gotta pay 
lol drive up here i got a few peice lying around 
check a local dumpster in the back of a cabinershop we thro away half sheets of shyt its like a gold mine


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 15 2005, 08:00 PM~4212667
> *well weight is a good thing and price if ya want it right u gotta pay
> lol drive up here i got a few peice lying around
> check a local dumpster in the back of a cabinershop we thro away half sheets of shyt its like a gold mine
> *


Ill continue to double up 3/4 when needed... last time I used 2" mdf was for a competition system a couple yrs ago... shit weighs a ton


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

try the 3/4 extera


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 15 2005, 06:59 PM~4212649
> *you have any idea as to how heavy and how expensive that shit is??  :twak:
> *



hey, im still trying to figure out what all he said with my LIL decoder ring. It helps me complete sentences and thoughts of people who post on this forum. because i surely dont know what it has to do with my enclosure, or post.....maybe gixxa just didnt understand that my box is alredy 3/4" MDF casing, two 3/4" front baffles, and just the throat of the horn is fiberglass. 

hey pitbull, dirtywhiteboy knows about impractical setups, right ?










:uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:rofl: this topic is gonna get good here in a few more posts

btw, the box is looking pretty cool, does it have a specific tuning frequency?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 15 2005, 08:09 PM~4212741
> *hey pitbull, dirtywhiteboy knows about impractical setups, right ?
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

wow that was a low blow...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

oh i forgot about mentioning that, its going to be tuned to 55 hz and going to be fired to the rear door of my jeep, furthor using it as a font compression load mechanism naturally since the sub is about 5" from the door face.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

horns wang!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well tell me what that is gonna fit into. Maybe a SUV, but how many folks got an SUV. I still have not seen any of yall Installs, actually I seen a few and I did not make any comments on the crap you guys had in your car, I do not need to come in here and lay down insults and be childish, when I do is when I am provoked, but it tells what I have always said, you guys run Car Stereo, why don't you go back to your site that you guys created. Oh that is right, no one goes there. HMMMM


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 15 2005, 11:07 PM~4213488
> * why don't you go back to your site that you guys created.  Oh that is right, no one goes there.  HMMMM
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

hahahahahaha

im sorry but that shit was on point

snoopdan and brahma do help me out though so i wont front, but that was




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 15 2005, 11:07 PM~4213488
> *Well tell me what that is gonna fit into. Maybe a SUV, but how many folks got an SUV.  I still have not seen any of yall Installs, actually I seen a few and I did not make any comments on the crap you guys had in your car, I do not need to come in here and lay down insults and be childish, when I do is when I am provoked, but it tells what I have always said, you guys run Car Stereo, why don't you go back to your site that you guys created.  Oh that is right, no one goes there.  HMMMM
> *


Quality > Quantity


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 15 2005, 11:10 PM~4213515
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> hahahahahaha
> ...


Laugh it up, remember who admin/mods those other forums...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 15 2005, 11:12 PM~4213522
> *Laugh it up, remember who admin/mods those other forums...
> *


i guess the smileys where overwhelming...

read what i wrote, like i said, i haven't forgot who helped me, i wrote that out of respect for both of you so you didnt take it the wrong way, but i know you kinda laughed inside too off of that...

oh boy, pitbulls posting... lets see what he has to say now :uh: :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 15 2005, 10:07 PM~4213488
> *Well tell me what that is gonna fit into. Maybe a SUV, but how many folks got an SUV.  I still have not seen any of yall Installs, actually I seen a few and I did not make any comments on the crap you guys had in your car, I do not need to come in here and lay down insults and be childish, when I do is when I am provoked, but it tells what I have always said, you guys run Car Stereo, why don't you go back to your site that you guys created.  Oh that is right, no one goes there.  HMMMM
> *



Ive seen several horns in car trunks.. I take it you dont get out much....

I know that install remark isnt directed at me, considering the only install of mine that Ive posted is worth more than all the equipment in your system...

I choose to stay here and help those that want it and lay the bitchslap on idiots like yourself that dont know shit.

ps I dont have a site that I made, I prefer to just takeover others....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 15 2005, 08:16 PM~4212828
> *:rofl: this topic is gonna get good here in a few more posts
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 15 2005, 10:31 PM~4213663
> *:biggrin:
> *


you must be a psychic mang... whats the numbers to the powerball lotto :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 15 2005, 10:34 PM~4213688
> *you must be a psychic mang... whats the numbers to the powerball lotto  :biggrin:
> *


4-17-23-9-35-11 41


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 15 2005, 10:37 PM~4213728
> *4-17-23-9-35-11  41
> *


*runs to gas station*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2005, 12:06 AM~4213907
> **runs to gas station*
> *


*trips you*

*laughs*

*runs*

*still laughing*

*goes to bed*


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 15 2005, 11:06 PM~4213914
> **trips you*
> 
> *laughs*
> ...


*calls your wife*

*tells her u bought MORE audio shit*

*waits for her to kick your ass*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2005, 12:08 AM~4213927
> **calls your wife*
> 
> *tells her u bought MORE audio shit*
> ...


 :0 

Low blow!

You bastard!

:angry:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I win ha ha!


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

You know what you can count on this section? a few major things that are consistant :

1. Pitbullx smackdowns

2. Brahma Brian "come to jesus" moments

3. Cuttiebuddie saying some funny shit, and mostly saying usefull stuff

4. 1lowimpala clowning in the rear

5. 1ofakind's grand entrances / exits

6. diritywhiteboy saying stupid shit then complaining about then being called on it.

so after saying that, lets look at what exactlly Dirtywhitebaby's post said part for part. 



> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Nov 15 2005, 09:07 PM~4213488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason we would "run" car stereo is because we actually help out a ton of people on here who else would be asking for your help if we werent here. Now imagine *EVERYONE*, if Dirtywhiteboy was actualy giving out advice here because none of us were on here...."HMMMMMMMMM" Yeah we'd all have infinate baffle deck installs with 10 year old $20 kicker subs :uh:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 16 2005, 07:11 AM~4215478
> *You know what you can count on this section?  a few major things that are consistant :
> 
> 5. 1ofakind's grand entrances / exits
> ...


1ofaknd has been on the low key, but when ever he posts, its worth it :biggrin:

this shit is too funny, we should have a sitcom...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

fuck i wanna get in on the action


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 16 2005, 07:54 PM~4219485
> *fuck i wanna get in on the action
> *


WHERE ARE MY FITTINGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

j/p

i figured out what i needed and im just gonna get the stuff from suicidedoors.com and airgasmkustomz.com (unless i can find the fittings for cheaper), your website helped ALOT, it was/is my tutorial


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 16 2005, 10:49 AM~4216138
> *1ofaknd has been on the low key, but when ever he posts, its worth it :biggrin:
> 
> this shit is too funny, we should have a sitcom...
> *


elvis has left the building! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 15 2005, 07:00 PM~4212206
> *Impractical for normal Car use
> *


Just as what I said, Impractical for Normal Car use. It is Impractical, and no body but maybe a Autophile would have something like that. So simply, Impractical for Normal Car use.

But you guys go way out to disprove someone, or try to make them look stupid, it is why no one went to your little Circle Jerk site were you sit around and strock each other egos


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Directed to Snoop

*Most of the people on here try to make it a point to REMEMBER what other people roll on here as a courtesy to being on a community forum. Since you pop in only once in a while and drool stupidities, I nor anyone else can expect you to be a part of this fourm.*


The reason that I stopped going in here and even talking is because I got tired of battling you guys when you would trash on people for there equipment, or choices, if you look at my Profile, it say Car Stereo. But ASSHOLES like you guys have forced some of the original people that were here to really help people out. I am not saying that you guys do not help people on Off PM, but when you come on here all you spread is negativity and trash talking.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 16 2005, 09:42 PM~4220504
> *Just as what I said, Impractical for Normal Car use.  It is Impractical, and no body but maybe a Autophile would have something like that.  So simply, Impractical for Normal Car use.
> 
> But you guys go way out to disprove someone, or try to make them look stupid, it is why no one went to your little Circle Jerk site were you sit around and strock each other egos
> *


its very practical for normal car use, but you probably think the only box thats practical is a prefab'd sealed box. I dont know who the fuck you deal with but my customers want the best sound from their equipment and will do what it takes to maximize it. 

I dont go out of my way to disprove anyone, if you are right then you are right but if you are wrong Ill let you know. Theres nothing worse than someone passing along bad information when it comes to forums.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2005, 09:53 PM~4220572
> *its very practical for normal car use, but you probably think the only box thats practical is a prefab'd sealed box. I dont know who the fuck you deal with but my customers want the best sound from their equipment and will do what it takes to maximize it.
> 
> I dont go out of my way to disprove anyone, if you are right then you are right but if you are wrong Ill let you know. Theres nothing worse than someone passing along bad information when it comes to forums.
> *


I want you to show me a Instal that you have done with this box, in a customers Car, not SUV, not a Truck, not a Large Hybrid. A normal customers car, please show me that.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 16 2005, 09:08 PM~4220694
> *I want you to show me a Instal that you have done with this box, in a customers Car, not SUV, not a Truck, not a Large Hybrid.  A normal customers car, please show me that.
> *



OH OHHH, did you just call out Pitbull on a bullshit flag?? :0 Thats brave, id of just come over and prison shanked ya if it was me...



Im spreading negativity? Lets not forget son that you shat on my thread, not the other way around. So quit trying to be the big billy badass semen.....uhh I mean seaman....yeah....thats it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I have never just come on someone Thread and trash them, I am not like that, never have been, if someone makes a negative comment, then I will respond. So you know I am not your son, I am 40 years old


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 16 2005, 09:16 PM~4220750
> * I am 40 years old
> *





> *--------------------
> 
> U.S. Navy -- Damage Controlman First Class
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Good night


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 16 2005, 10:08 PM~4220694
> *I want you to show me a Instal that you have done with this box, in a customers Car, not SUV, not a Truck, not a Large Hybrid.  A normal customers car, please show me that.
> *


Id have to dig thru boxes of cds to find an install that I have done with a horn but Id rather not.. I did a lil searching and heres a pic for you bitch


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

....
the external dimensions for this box are the same as the dimensions for a standard ported box for the sub. Your dipshit ass probably thinks ported boxes are impractical for car use as well since they are about twice the size of your beloved prefabbed sealed boxes. But hey Im sure you are the audio god based off your mixing and matching of subs in your beautiful freeair setup :uh:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2005, 10:53 PM~4221123
> *....
> the external dimensions for this box are the same as the dimensions for a standard ported box for the sub. Your dipshit ass probably thinks ported boxes are impractical for car use as well since they are about twice the size of your beloved prefabbed sealed boxes. But hey Im sure you are the audio god based off your mixing and matching of subs in your beautiful freeair setup  :uh:
> *


damn, that 1" MDF or bigger? and whats the benefits of that type box?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 16 2005, 10:02 PM~4221214
> *damn, that 1" MDF or bigger? and whats the benefits of that type box?
> *



loud...effecient.....looks cool....that about sums it up.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ABC box!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 17 2005, 12:56 AM~4221722
> *ABC box!!!
> *


Already Been Chewed? :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 17 2005, 12:23 AM~4221978
> *Already Been Chewed?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

dude killer avatar! :biggrin: :0 I gotta change mine now, ive been outdone!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2005, 09:52 PM~4221113
> *Id have to dig thru boxes of cds to find an install that I have done with a horn but Id rather not.. I did a lil searching and heres a pic for you bitch
> *



You got the plans for that box? looks cool as shit!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2005, 10:52 PM~4221113
> *Id have to dig thru boxes of cds to find an install that I have done with a horn but Id rather not.. I did a lil searching and heres a pic for you bitch
> *


Again that is not the same the box that you were showing that is a Ported box, and to be honest it look like shit sitting in that hatchback, or is this the type of Install that you do, you talk shit about my car and I have just started, this is your finished product, and you are calling me a bitch. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2005, 10:53 PM~4221123
> *....
> the external dimensions for this box are the same as the dimensions for a standard ported box for the sub. Your dipshit ass probably thinks ported boxes are impractical for car use as well since they are about twice the size of your beloved prefabbed sealed boxes. But hey Im sure you are the audio god based off your mixing and matching of subs in your beautiful freeair setup  :uh:
> *


For the Typical Car Stereo consumer, what reason would you want to spend that much time, and that much money making a Horn loaded box. IT IS IMPRATICAL FOR NORMAL CAR USE. You can put up all the pictures you want, you will not see this in any car other then a Audiophiles car that is trying to show off, his work, it is stupid to suggest. It is not meant of a Normal car. That is what I said all along.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 17 2005, 12:23 PM~4224596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Do you realize with every word you type, you dont just appear dumber, you exclaim it with every keystroke? No wonder the military is in such shambles.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 17 2005, 02:28 PM~4224631
> *Do you realize with every word you type,  you dont just appear dumber, you exclaim it with every keystroke?  No wonder the military is in such shambles.
> *


That about sums up my thoughts...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 17 2005, 01:20 PM~4224572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my lord you are a fucking idiot... you dont know what kind of box it is until you take the sub out or the cover... the sub thats installed is a "snailshell" which is a type of horn. and the pics of the box in construction "looks like a ported box" when its complete from the exterior so does that mean its one too. bitch please shut the fuck up and dont comment on anything. You know a whole hell of alot less about car audio than you think and would like others to believe. 




> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 17 2005, 01:23 PM~4224596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it doesnt take much longer to contruct a horn that it does to construct a regular ported box for me or anyone with half a brain and a few simple tools.... who made your idiotic ass the authority on whats practical and whats not practical? but judging from your awe inspiring mix n match infinite baffle setup you are the audio god. sorry but everyone doesnt love prefab sealed boxes and shitty freeair setups like you seem to.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Ill gladly post more when my page gets back online.....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

now please tell me how that pice of shit install of yours compares to that...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm still looking for the "hatchback"... :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 17 2005, 01:28 PM~4224631
> *Do you realize with every word you type,  you dont just appear dumber, you exclaim it with every keystroke?  No wonder the military is in such shambles.
> *


Please Explain this statement, why do you think what I typed makes me seen dumber?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Personally I think you guys are all fucking pieces of shit that shit around and circle jerk each other on what you guys do, you post up pictures of Instals that you did not do, and you build stupid ass shit that no one, and anybody that knows would be like WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU BUILDING A HORN LOADED sub box. Period and simply IT IS FUCKING STUPID and you are FUCKING STUPID to be wasting your time on doing Instals like that. So for all you guys, FUCK YOU. AND THE FUCKING HORSE YOU RODE IN ON> GO back to your Website, or that is right, no one else is there but you guys Jacking each other off. FUCKING IDIOTS.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

hey dirty, can i see a bigger pic of your avvy?? :biggrin:


----------

